# Database Discussions > Sybase >  SYBASE Prob. (Kernel Cannot read, host process disconnected)

## Madhu

Hi,

OS : HP Unix - 10.0,
Sybase : 11.5

My Application  (using DB-Lib, with c- program) to nnect to the sybase server. ONLY SOME TIMES the program fails (report genaration/data upload) with error:

DBERROR : id [20018] SQL server is unavailable...
OSERROR : cannt assist the interface..
Incorrect Login/password :

or 

DBERROR : id [20018] SQL server is unavailable...
OSERROR : Id [-1]
Incorrect Login/password :

AND
error in the SQL error log &#34;Kernel Cannot read, host process disconnected&#34;

Any query passes to ISQL/SQL Advantage is successful. Only with program it fails.

Any suggestions are welcome.

Best Regards,

Madhu

----------


## al

ISQL  & SQL Advantage do not use dblibrary, they actually use CT-Library and they do not have any problems with Open Client 11.1 which is the version shipped with ASE 11.5.

Your problem might be db-library using Open Client 11.1.x which is 32 bit. If you recompile your C++ program using OPen Client/Server 11.x and trying again might work.


cheers!


------------
Madhu at 3/27/01 10:53:14 AM

Hi,

OS : HP Unix - 10.0,
Sybase : 11.5

My Application  (using DB-Lib, with c- program) to nnect to the sybase server. ONLY SOME TIMES the program fails (report genaration/data upload) with error:

DBERROR : id [20018] SQL server is unavailable...
OSERROR : cannt assist the interface..
Incorrect Login/password :

or 

DBERROR : id [20018] SQL server is unavailable...
OSERROR : Id [-1]
Incorrect Login/password :

AND
error in the SQL error log &#34;Kernel Cannot read, host process disconnected&#34;

Any query passes to ISQL/SQL Advantage is successful. Only with program it fails.

Any suggestions are welcome.

Best Regards,

Madhu

----------

